# Dealing with ibs



## Raishondo (Jul 21, 2017)

So here is my ibs story, I will start from the beginning. Back when I was an infant my mother couldnt produce milk so I was put on different formulas and we had to try multiple due to my body rejecting different ones. Until I was about 6 I dealt with constipation issues on and off. My next 6 years was spent playing sports, doing martial arts, just living life. I had some more constipation bouts during that period of time but it wasn't often. So at age 12 one night I developed a nausea issue, thought I was sick and was gonna throw up, never happened. Every night for the next week was just filled with nausea but only at night. Then the effects of the nausea were on and off until I was 14. Sometimes during school I'd go into the nurses office for almost an hour because it was so bad. A doctor prescribed me anti nausea medication but that did nothing. My mother wanted to get to the bottom of this so I was taken to a hospital and they ran scans, blood work, etc. They told me that I had constipation issues and to take a lot of fiber and so I did, So I stopped having constipation issues but the nausea was still there. Our family doctor told me to try Prilosec which basically cured me of my nausea and acid reflux issues. Few months later I ended up having chest pains which turned out to me having an elarged aorta so I had to stop martial arts and mma because I could not risk contact. The symptoms of chest pain started going away after about 4-5 months. So at 15 my father was complaining of gas issues and this was for a few weeks. Well I then developed gas issues which was odd, thought maybe a stomach bug. But it never went away, with everything I ate I was filled with gas. Dairy made it worse of course, I was diagnosed with a slight lactose intolerance years before that but they told me it wasnt anything serious, dairy would just maybe give me some gas time to time I was told. Told me just not to overdo on dairy as in not to binge eat dairy products. My fathers gas issues finally went away after a month but mine stuck. Sometimes it would lead to diarrhea. We tried prilosec for that but nothing changed. I did deal with acid reflux again now and then, nothing too bad. so a simple tums kept that at bay. As time went on I noticed my stomach issues got worse, pain in my lower abdomen, right above my pelvis was just with cramping pain then it forced me to the bathroom. Even after stool came out pain still hit me. Its like my body was just forcing out as much as possible. This made school difficult sometimes since anytime I got mild cramping I would start panicing. This was around age 15-16 now and at the time I could still have dairy and it only bothered me sometimes. Well as more time passed any dairy I had hurt a lot. Eventually dairy had to stop for a while. What caused me pain was mainly milk. Fast forwarding to 17 and I could still have pizza now and then which didnt hurt too bad. Sometimes pain sometimes not, once again my stomach issues got worse, now I could not have pizza or really any cheese products and no to especially milk. At this age I was finally cleared of the enlarged aorta I had and said my heart was fine now. So back to tackling the stomach issues, we went to see our family doc and had me try Reglan which is a gut motility stimulator. Well wouldn't you know it, all the pain gone. I was eating fried foods which at the time bothered me normally, any meats, just anything. I noticed thought some weird irritability in me where I felt like I had to move constantly. Then one day after a week of taking it my lip started twitching and so did my head. Turns out I got the side effect Reglan was known for which is tardive dyskinesia (unusual muscle movements). So I had to stop this medication and the pains came back. We tried anti pain medication for the stomach and nothing worked. I had a colonscopy, endoscopy, cat scan. blood tests, testing for bacteria, and everything came back normal. Now I am 20 and any heightened physical activity I do brings me pain in my lower stomach, almost everything I eat causes me pain, no matter the diet or the fiber I intake. Some foods worse than others. My stomach might hurt within a minute or 2 of eating, or an hour later. Now I don't really get diarrhea much these days, it's just abdominal cramping leading to me passing soft stool but it can hurt a lot and even after passing stool my body just need to pass more and more. In September I am to see a gastroenterologist and see about getting a gastric emptying test. I am leaning towards gastroparesis since Reglan worked miracles but nothing else has. Also probioitcs do not work for me either or digestive enzymes. Guten free diet was also tried and nothing. Any tips for me would be very much appreciated, thank you for reading this.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems. you've been through a lot.

that's unfortunate that you couldn't tolerate reglan . tardive dyskinesia is a pretty nasty side effect.

that's good you're going to be getting a gastric emptying test. it does sound like you could have gastroparesis.

here's a really good board for people with GP and also for people with motility problems in general:

https://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility

good luck. hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------

